# Rami size from barrel to tang



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if the spec listed on the CZ site for the Rami being 6.5 in length, does that measure from the tip of the barrel to the end of the tang. If anybody has one could you measure. Thanks


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, it measures 6 1/2" long overall









The picture makes it look a little bigger but its exactly 6 1/2"


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

hey drew - what is the trigger reach (since you have your tape measure out and all.) 

thanks!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

From the back of the handle to the trigger in S/A is 2 1/2" D/A is 3"


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks!


----------

